# Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??



## Darain (18. März 2011)

*Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Hallo
gibt es hier einige die über den  Acer GN245HQ berichten können?
leider hab ich selber keine tests gefunden oder hat iwo was?


----------



## Askard (19. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Würde mich auch interessieren, klappere fast täglich google ab aber finde nichts


----------



## Warlock54 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

haha ja mir gehts auch so xD


----------



## TheReal (20. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Meinst du den GD245HQ ? Oder ist der GN eine Art Nachfolger? Falls du den GD meinst, vergiss ihn, er ist leider Schrott, da ein Großteil der Monitore extrem laut summt. Falls man einen bekommt, der nich summt, hat man aber einen super Monnitor.

Ok ich habe gerade gegoogelt, und es scheint eine Art Refresh zu sein. Dann weiß ich wohl, wer meinen SyncMaster BX2450 nächstes Jahr ablösen wird.


----------



## Tequila1203 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Bei Cyberport ist er vorraussichtlich ab dem 24.3. verfügbar. Aber ich bleibe skeptisch, wenn der hält was er verspricht wird der GN245HQ auf jedenfall gekauft. Versteh ich das richtig das ich dann auch 3d inhalte von der playsi wiedergeben kann?


----------



## Wenzman (21. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Tequila1203 schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig das ich dann auch 3d inhalte von der playsi wiedergeben kann?


 
Das kann man doch auch mit einem ganz normalen 3D Monitor.


----------



## Tequila1203 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

soweit ich weiß brauchst du dafür hdmi1,4 und der acer is der erste monitor dieser art


----------



## Xrais (21. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

ich hab den GD245HQ und er summt kein bisschen und bin auch super zufrieden damit


----------



## TheReal (21. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Xrais schrieb:


> ich hab den GD245HQ und er summt kein bisschen und bin auch super zufrieden damit


 Dann bist du einer der wenigen Glücklichen. Ich hätte den Monitor gerne behalten, er ist echt super, aber ich sehe es nicht ein das Teil 10 mal tauschen zu müssen, bis ich einen bekomme, der nicht summt.


----------



## Tequila1203 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

noch nicht einmal acer selber antwortet auf die frage wann er nun endlich erscheint. warum sagt man dann ende februar, wenn sie es doch nicht einhalten können ???


----------



## Darain (22. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

also wegen den 3d inhalten
um überhaupt 3d spielen zu können braucht man für monitore den nvdia 3d vision kit (gibt auch noch andere)
die konnte man eig nur über den pc laufen lassen, also war man vom pc abhängig und somit konnte man nicht von der 3d funktion der ps3 gebrauch machen
der Acer GN245HQ hat aber nun diesen 3d kit eben im monitor verbaut wodurch die funktion nicht mehr über den pc läuft
eben deswegen hat er auch den neuen 1.4 hdmi anschluss ohne den es nicht möglich wäre
jetzt kann man mit der ps3,3d playern usw. 3d spielen/sehen
das war eben früher nicht der fall. man konnte nur über den computer 3d benutzen

deswegen wird der Acer GN245HQ wohl auch über 100 Euro teurer sein als gleiche modelle von acer da er den nvidia 3d vision kit eingebaut hat der ja über 100 Euro kostet

ach ja mit dem normaler nvidia 3d vision kit war es nur möglich eine 3d brille zu benutzen
bei dem monitor kann man nun mehrere benutzen somit können Freunde/Familie mit 3d sehen
glaube die brille von nvidia kostet so um die 30 Euro


----------



## Wenzman (22. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Würde mich dann auch mal interessieren wann der Bildschirm erhältlich ist.

Laut Google sollte er ja am 23. Februar auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Warlock54 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

afaik kommt der "Ende März, 2011" raus ..also bald.


----------



## Julianus2008 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Ich gucke auch jeden Tag bei Google nach, aber die Informationslage ist gelinde gesagt **********. Die bisherigen Tests (die meisten leider auf Italienisch oder Französisch) haben aber nichts über ein Summen gesagt, das finde ich schonmal gut.


----------



## jack1991 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

hi,

habe mitte Februar Acer angeschrieben wann denn nun der GN245hq raus kommt. Als Antowort habe ich ich das 2 Quartal 2011 bekommen!!!

Bis jetzt habe ich auch nur einen Shop gefunden wo der Monitor gelistet ist:
ACER GN245HQbmid Full HD LED Gaming TFT inkl. NVIDIA 3D-Brille

kostet => 430€
---------------------------------

mal eine andere Frage. Acer hat am 12.3. den HN274HL vorgestellt.
Technisch ist er absolut identisch mit dem GN245hq, nur das er 27" und mehr anschlüsse hat, darunter 3 HDMI 1.4 Anschlüsse.

Dieser soll angeblich sofort erhältich sein, doch ich suche vergebens nach ihm.

was haltet ihr von dem 27"er??


----------



## Wenzman (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



jack1991 schrieb:


> ACER GN245HQbmid Full HD LED Gaming TFT inkl. NVIDIA 3D-Brille


 
Ja super, ich kann dir auch 30 Shops zeigen die das Gerät schon im Onlinesortiment haben und ienfach nur ''lieferzeit unbekannt'' drangeschrieben haben .


----------



## jack1991 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ja super, ich kann dir auch 30 Shops zeigen die das Gerät schon im Onlinesortiment haben und ienfach nur ''lieferzeit unbekannt'' drangeschrieben haben .


 
jawoll....
die drecksäcke habens geändert
da stand mal 24. Februar. den Link habe ich aus ner Mail von Computer Bild, die der meinung waren er komme ende februar raus...


----------



## Tequila1203 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Antwort von Acer am 23.3.

Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

vielen Dank für Ihre Kontaktaufnahme mit  ACER. Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein ACER-Produkt entschieden  haben und geben Ihnen gerne Auskunft zu Ihrer Anfrage.

Wir gehen zu diesem Zeitpunkt von einem Erscheinungsdatum von Ende März aus.

Bei MM meines vertrauens sagen Sie auch ende März, ich werde also Donnerstag mal gucken gehen....


----------



## Warlock54 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

jo ich hab auch schon des öfteren bei meinen recherchen über den GN245HQ von "Release Ende März,2011" gelesen..
Ihr seit an dem auch insbesondere wegen 3-d interessiert oder? ja also 3-d ist echt geil die technik, davon bin ich überzeugt, aber wie habt ihr vor die große Leistungsanforderung zu erfüllen? Eine highend Graka reicht halt nicht für jedes spiel aus..wenn man wirklich ruckelfrei bei vielen games zocken will, muss man halt echt von sehr hoch auf hoch oder medium runtergehen anscheinend...da weiß ich halt nicht ob ich lieber mit weniger details + 3d oder volle details ohne 3d zocken soll..was meint ihr?


----------



## TheReal (28. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Ich denke 2x eine GTX 570 sollte man schon haben, wenn man die 3D Funktion ernsthaft nutzen will. Besonders deshalb weil die Spiele die in 3D sehr gut aussehen sollen, sowieso schon extrem an der Leistung nagen. Zum Beispiel habe ich schon öfters gelesen, dass Metro 2033 in 3D mit Abstand die besten Effekte was 3D angeht hat. Aber das Spiel ist halt schon ohne 3D sehr leistungshungrig. Andererseits ist das Spiel wenn man nicht alles auf Maxed Out stellt, recht performant und sieht immernoch super aus. Mit 2x GTX 570 wäre man da jedenfalls auf der sicheren Seite denke ich, da man wahrscheinlich so ca. 45-50 FPS in 3D haben wird. Da 120Hz Monitore eh kein Tearing mehr haben (Zumindest für meine Augen), kann man V-Sync auch deaktivieren, was die Leistungs wieder erheblich verbessert. 
Naja ich versuch mir denmnächst ein solches Gespann aufzubauen, vorallem der AHA Effekt von meiner alten GTX 260 darauf wird genial sein. Muss aber noch einwenig Geld zusammenkratzen für SLI und den 3D Monitor. 

Hier mal ein gutes Beispielvideo mit 2x GTX 570: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFQlNwySViY
Falls ihr bei YouTube nachseht verlasst euch nicht auf diesen komischen ''motherborads.org'' Channel, die FPS in denen ihren Videos sind immer extrem unrealistisch niedrig, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Wenzman (28. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



TheReal schrieb:


> vorallem der AHA Effekt von meiner alten GTX 260 darauf wird genial sein. Muss aber noch einwenig Geld zusammenkratzen für SLI und den 3D Monitor.


Ich bin von 1 gtx 260 auf 2 580 umgestiegen und der Aha effekt war sehr groß .

Außerdem sind nicht alle 3D Spiele so ressourcenfressend wie z.b. Bad Company 2.
Crysis 2 ist da das beste Beispiel, bei Crysis 2 hat man in 3D angeblich nur 10-15% Leistungsverlust anstatt der üblichen 50%.



> Falls ihr bei YouTube nachseht verlasst euch nicht auf diesen komischen  ''motherborads.org'' Channel, die FPS in denen ihren Videos sind immer  extrem unrealistisch niedrig, keine Ahnung warum.


Motherboards.org ist eine seriöse Internetseite und der Kerl der das auf Youtube jedesmal präsentiert hat auch sehr viel Ahnung, bei einigen Benchmarks musste ich auch 2x nachschauen, allerdings sind Benchmarkergenbisse allgemein oft sehr unterschiedlich. 

Ich schaue am liebsten bei Linustechtips nach, da hat meistens alles bei mir übereingestimmt.


----------



## Warlock54 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

stimmt des wirklich mit den 10-15% von crysis2? des haben die entwickler mal vor einigen Monaten so erzählt..aber haben sie das auch verwirklicht?


----------



## Wenzman (28. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Warlock54 schrieb:


> stimmt des wirklich mit den 10-15% von crysis2? des haben die entwickler mal vor einigen Monaten so erzählt..aber haben sie das auch verwirklicht?


Hab noch keine Tests gesehen, aber die Entwickler haben das schon sehr glaubwürdig erklärt.

ach doch, in der letzten PCGH Ausgabe war ein kleines Crysis 2 Sonderheft dabei in der stand, dass die gtx 470 in 3D nur in etwa 10 FPS verliert


----------



## jack1991 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Hab noch keine Tests gesehen, aber die Entwickler haben das schon sehr glaubwürdig erklärt.
> 
> ach doch, in der letzten PCGH Ausgabe war ein kleines Crysis 2 Sonderheft dabei in der stand, dass die gtx 470 in 3D nur in etwa 10 FPS verliert


 

ich dachte Crysis 2 sei nicht Hardware anfordernd.
Bei wlecher Auflösung und Einstellungen wurden die 10 FPS erreicht?

Will mir nämlich ein SLI gespann aus der GTX480 machen, dachte das würde locker für 3D reichen


----------



## Wenzman (29. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



jack1991 schrieb:


> ich dachte Crysis 2 sei nicht Hardware anfordernd.
> Bei wlecher Auflösung und Einstellungen wurden die 10 FPS erreicht?
> 
> Will mir nämlich ein SLI gespann aus der GTX480 machen, dachte das würde locker für 3D reichen


 
ich habe geschrieben, dass die gtx 470 10 fps an Leistung verliert und nicht das sie nur 10 fps erreicht. 

Mit 2 gtx 580 habe ich in den meisten 3Dspielen 60 fps, also dürften die meisten Spiele bei dir mit ca 53-55 fps flüssig laufen.


----------



## jack1991 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Wenzman schrieb:


> ich habe geschrieben, dass die gtx 470 10 fps an Leistung verliert und nicht das sie nur 10 fps erreicht.
> 
> Mit 2 gtx 580 habe ich in den meisten 3Dspielen 60 fps, also dürften die meisten Spiele bei dir mit ca 53-55 fps flüssig laufen.


 
Sorry xD
wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Warlock54 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Erzähl mal so Wenzman xD wie ist das 3d-gamen so? xD schon sehr nice oder? ^^ würde *eine* gtx 580 denn für die meisten 3d-games reichen?


----------



## Wenzman (29. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Warlock54 schrieb:


> Erzähl mal so Wenzman xD wie ist das 3d-gamen so? xD schon sehr nice oder? ^^ würde *eine* gtx 580 denn für die meisten 3d-games reichen?


So richtig getestet habe ich es auch noch nicht. 

Ich habe letzte Woche die ersten 2 Std in 3D gespielt und dann ist 1 meiner 2 gtx 580 abgeraucht  .
Jetzt überlege ich mir ob ich wieder eine 2. dazukaufe oder mir nicht einfach eine gtx 590 hole.

In den 2 Std war ich aber schon beeindruckt, aber richtig vom Hocker gehauen hat es mich auch nicht wirklich, gespielt habe ich nebenbei hauptsächlich Batman arkham asylum. 
Vl. muss ich aber nur mal neuere Spiele wie z.b. Crysis 2 oder Assassins Creed Brotherhood in 3D spielen(geht Dragon Age 2 eig in 3D?).

Ich kenne keine Benchmarks von 1 gtx 580 in 3D, aber ich denke das alles in medium-hoch flüssig spielbar ist, spiele wie Crysis 2 ja angeblich sowieso.


----------



## jack1991 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Hey,

Acer wird zwei 3D Monitore dieses jahr auf dem Markt bringen. Ein 24"er und ein 27"er. Technisch sind die exakt baugleich, einzigste Unterschied ist das der 27"er 3 HDMI-Anschlüsse hat.
Beide verdenden Full-HD (1920x1080)

Viele wollen ab 27" unbedingt eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 haben. Ich würe den 27"er nehmen, trotz der "niedrigen" Auflösung, weil ich denke Full-HD ist Full-HD und ich sitze ja auch ca. 80 bis 100cm vom Monitor entfernt.

Wie sieht ihr das und welchen würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Warlock54 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

hmm also ich sitze derzeit 80-100 cm vor einem 22 zöller und bin eig. so ganz zufrieden..perfekt wären paar zoll mehr, also in dem fall 24 Zoll  deswegen tendiere ich shcon stark zu dem 24 zöller...könnte mir 27 zoll iwie nicht vorstellen bei der entfernung..viel zu groß eig.


----------



## Tequila1203 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Ich habe so gerade den Monitor bestellt, morgen soll er da sein. Bin echt mal gespannt wie der abgeht, momentan habe ich aber nur BFBC2 zum zoggn da aber das soll ja Rocken. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich noch nicht was und wo ich was einstellen muß um 3d zu zocken aber so hat jeder mal angefangen. Zur not frag ich euch....


----------



## TheReal (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Morgen soll er da sein ? Wenn das wirklich so eintreffen sollte, schreib uns mal bitte eine kleine Rezession, vorallem was Brummen angeht (Was den Vorgänger ja vom ''Top-Stück'' zum ''No-Go'' machte). 
Und sag mal bitte wo du ihn gekauft hast ?


----------



## Wenzman (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



TheReal schrieb:


> Morgen soll er da sein ? Wenn das wirklich so eintreffen sollte, schreib uns mal bitte eine kleine Rezession, vorallem was Brummen angeht (Was den Vorgänger ja vom ''Top-Stück'' zum ''No-Go'' machte).
> Und sag mal bitte wo du ihn gekauft hast ?


 
Würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## Warlock54 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

jo dann sollten die tests von diversen hardware-seiten aber auch bald kommen ^^. ich schau schon stündlich auf pcgh.de  xD


----------



## Lan_Party (30. März 2011)

Wie viel kostet der denn?


----------



## Tequila1203 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

bei cyberport heute per express bestellt für 429€, da ich noch wenig ahnung von der klamotte habe kann ich wohl noch nicht viel dazu sagen außer ob er brummt oder nicht, das bekomm ich noch hin und wieviel bock es macht bfbc2 3d zu zoggn, playstation iwrd auch getestet und sonntag bundesliga 3d von thome. stellt genaue fragen und ich versuche sie best möglich zu beantworten.


ich sehe gerade, das dort jetzt steht, Liefertermin derzeit unbestimmt,  da habe ich anscheinend einen der wenigen ersten exemplare ergattert, korrekt


----------



## Warlock54 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

wirst du 3d mit einer nvidia karte über 3d-vision probieren, oder iwie mit treibern von anderen anbietern für ati karten? kurz: hast du ne nvidia oder ne ati? ^^


----------



## Tequila1203 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5870 2gb, ich hoffe das klappt


----------



## Lan_Party (30. März 2011)

430€ o_O für mich zu viel.


----------



## Wenzman (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> 430€ o_O für mich zu viel.


günstiger bzw gleichteuer wie jeder andere 3D Monitor inkl 3D vision kit, finde den Preis fair.

@Tequila1203

Ich habe ebenfalls T home und eine 3D fähige Ps3, falls du meine Meinung hören willst, es lohnt sich nur 3D am PC. 

Bei der Playstation vergehet einem die Lust durch die ständigen Ruckler und von Haus aus matschigen Texturen sowie der fehlende Kantenglättung der Ps3. 
Außerdem unterstützt die Ps3 nur 720p 3D, nicht die vollwertigen 1080p.

Bei T home ist es ähnlich, 720p und durch die schlechte 3D Qualität mehr Leid als freud.

3D am Pc hat mich ( zumindest in den 2 Std bevor meine 2 gtx 580 den geist aufgegeben hat) am meisten überzeugt, der 3D effekt kommt glaubwürdig rüber und ist mit realen 1080p und voller Kantenglättung sowie details sehr ansehnlich. 

Trotzdem haut mich auch der 3D effekt nicht gerade vom Hocker, ich finde das muss jeder vorher mal ausgiebig getestet haben.
In den Medien und den sehr seriösen   Elektrofachhhändlern wird das ganze sehr gehyped.


----------



## Tequila1203 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

ich lass mich überraschen....


----------



## Warlock54 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

naja wenn jmd mal in nem 3d film im kino war (bsplw. resident evil afterlife), weiß er wie 3d ist...also ich lass mich da von den medien und so nicht beeinflussen, ich finde nicht dass das ganze sonderbar gehyped wird. Mir gefallen die 3d-filme im kino, am pc hab ich 3d noch nicht testen können, weil es halt keiner hat den ich kenne xD. Aber man sagt, dass die Effekte bei games mit nvidia 3d vision schon locker mit denen im kino vergleichbar sind..folglich werde ich sobald der neue acer mal raus ist auf 3d aufrüsten  Falls das ganze wirklich nicht gescheit funktioniert kann man immernoch 2 wochen lang testen und dann evtl. widerrufen und die ware zurückschicken.


----------



## Wenzman (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Warlock54 schrieb:


> dass die Effekte bei games mit nvidia 3d vision schon locker mit denen im kino vergleichbar sind


 
Gefällt mir am PC sogar fast noch etwas besser . 
Kann aber auch an der Tatsache liegen, dass man am PC selbst hand anlegen kann, im Kino schaut man nur zu.

Ich hoffe das diese Woche noch meine 2 gtx 580 kommt, dann teste ich mal Crysis 2 was ja in 3D umwerfend sein soll.


----------



## Warlock54 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

jo aber grad für crysis 2 sollte auch deine einzelne gtx 580 reichen, hast noch nicht ausprobiert?  Da ja crysis 2 angeblich nur sehr wenig mehrleistung in sachen 3d braucht, laut crytek.


----------



## Wenzman (30. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Warlock54 schrieb:


> jo aber grad für crysis 2 sollte auch deine einzelne gtx 580 reichen, hast noch nicht ausprobiert?  Da ja crysis 2 angeblich nur sehr wenig mehrleistung in sachen 3d braucht, laut crytek.


 
Ich habe Crysis 2 hier vor mir liegen, aber ich möchte es vor dem Dx11 Patch und bevor meine 2. Karte ankommt noch nicht spielen, da ich es in höchsten Grafikeinstellungen spielen möchte.  Ich würde aber auch nicht warten, wenn ich nicht sowieso gerade noch Dragon age 2 und Assasins Creed BH spielen würde . 

1 Gtx 580 soll laut Nvidia Benchmark maxed out in 2D 49 fps haben, ich denke das man selbst mit ressourcensparender Technik in 3D unter 40 FPS fällt, was schon im grenzwertigen Bereich ist.


----------



## Tequila1203 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

so der Monitor kam heute morgen, super Bild, kein brummen und die 120 hz sind beim zocken von bfbc2 echt spürbar, nur ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das game jetzt in 3d zocken kann, helft mir mal bittte....


----------



## Wenzman (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Tequila1203 schrieb:


> so der Monitor kam heute morgen, super Bild, kein brummen und die 120 hz sind beim zocken von bfbc2 echt spürbar, nur ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das game jetzt in 3d zocken kann, helft mir mal bittte....


 
Also beim 3D vision kit ist das so, dass du zuerst die beiligende software installieren musst. 
Wenn du das gemacht hast wird die Brille gescannt, danach sollte alles funktionieren.

Einfach in ein Spiel gehen, z.b. Black Ops, in die Optionen und 3D aktivieren.


----------



## Tequila1203 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

ich bin echt überfordert, die cd habe installiert, dort kann man nur farben usw einstellen, nix zu sehen von 3d oder das die brille erkannt wird....

wie geasagt ich hab die oben genannte ati Karte, geht das überhaupt mit der ?, wenn ja welche treiber brauche ich ?


----------



## Science (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Ist die Brille dabei eine nVidea-Brille?
Wenn ja geht es nur bedingt mit amd, schließe dazu den Monitor per HDMI an, dann müsste es mit software wie trideff, iz3d und so gehen.
Ist auf der Verpackung ein nvidea kleber? Mach bitte mal Fotos von ihm 
Ps3 per hdmi muss mit 3d gehen.


----------



## Wenzman (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Tequila1203 schrieb:


> ich bin echt überfordert, die cd habe installiert, dort kann man nur farben usw einstellen, nix zu sehen von 3d oder das die brille erkannt wird....
> 
> wie geasagt ich hab die oben genannte ati Karte, geht das überhaupt mit der ?, wenn ja welche treiber brauche ich ?


 
Ach stimmt ja, du hast eine ATI/AMD Karte, ok dann habe ich keine Ahnung. 
Ich glaube ATI/AMD unterstützt nur nativ 3D, also Spiele wie Batman arkham asylum, Crysis 2, Black Ops und HAWX.

Was mich interessieren würde, ich das 3D vision kit jetzt wirklich in dem Monitor ''eingebaut'' ?


----------



## Tequila1203 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

ps 3 3d geht, hab aber nur eine demo gefunden die 3d kann.  ja ist im rahmen verbaut, nvidia 3d vision, mit tridef klappt es nun auch... ich probier noch thome aus...


----------



## Wenzman (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Tequila1203 schrieb:


> ps 3 3d geht, hab aber nur eine demo gefunden die 3d kann.  ja ist von nvidia, 3d vision


 Also es ist das tatsächliche Nvidia 3D vision ? Super

Ist die beiliegende Brille von Acer oder auch von Nvidia ?

Hast du eins von den von mir geposteten Spielen auf dem PC (hawx, black ops, batman as)? 
Wenn die nämlich in 3D funktionieren und Spiele ohne 3D Logo nicht, dann liegt das daran das ATI/AMD nur nativ 3D unterstützt. 
Einfach mal in die Optionen und 3D aktivieren.


----------



## Science (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Okay... Also schließ mal den Monitor per HDMI an die GraKa an und lad dir den iz3d Treiber


----------



## Tequila1203 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

die brille ist auch von nvidia,ne die spiele habe ich nicht, bzw nicht installiert, hm über hdmi sieht alles etwas bescheiden aus aber nur so bekomm ich den 3d effekt über den pc hin, gibts es keine möglichkeit über dvi das hin zubekommen? 
wenn der monitor das entsprechende 3d signal bekommt, leuchtet die lampe am monitor dann grün statt blau....


----------



## Science (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Leider nein... Danke an nVidea was Geld mit seinen Brillen macht, und wenn es nicht von nVidea stammt, sperrt es die Brille.
Was ist den schlecht bei 3D über HDMI? Kenn mich nicht wo gut aus, siehst du einen Unterschied?
Einzige Hoffnung ist das jemand das 3d vision hackt, oder du dann unviersalbrillen die bald für amd rauskommen, benutzt...
Trotzdem hätte ich gerne einen Vergleich zwischen dem und dem asus vg236h, welchen soll ich holen?


----------



## Warlock54 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Also wenn du richtig gutes 3d am pc willst, dann brauchst du halt noch ne gescheite nvidia karte...3d vision geht nur in kimbination mit 3d brille von nvidia (hast du ) + 3d monitor mit 120 hz (hast du ) + nvidia graka plus dazugehörige Treiber (hast du leider nicht ^^) . Ansonsten, mit einer ati karte halt, musst du dann auf treiber von drittanbietern setzen, wie oben schon vorgestellt, die jedoch nicht so gute effekte bieten, wei das orginal von nvidia. Ich empfehle dir ne nvidia karte wenn du die vollen funktionen von 3d vision verwenden möchtest. 
Die ganzen relevanten infos findest du auf der nvida seite. mfG


----------



## Wenzman (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Welchen Monitor soll ich denn jetzt nehmen ? 

GN245hq oder benq xl2410t?


----------



## Tequila1203 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

wenn du shon ein 3d kit besitzt dann benq, ansonsten acer.... aber wenn du wert auf hdmi1.4a legst dann ebenfalls acer


----------



## Science (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Geht fullhd in 3d am PC? Wenn ja kauf ich ihn mir auch weil led-backlight...
Sind die farben gut?
Vorallem gehen 120Hz im Normalbetrieb am pc über hdmi
Bzw dvi ?


----------



## alexg87 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Tequila1203 schrieb:


> die brille ist auch von nvidia,ne die spiele habe ich nicht, bzw nicht installiert, hm über hdmi sieht alles etwas bescheiden aus aber nur so bekomm ich den 3d effekt über den pc hin, gibts es keine möglichkeit über dvi das hin zubekommen?
> wenn der monitor das entsprechende 3d signal bekommt, leuchtet die lampe am monitor dann grün statt blau....


 
Wo hast du den Monitor denn jetzt schon her, weil der doch nirgenwo lieferbar ist..
Hab gelesen das full hd 3d nur über dual-dvi geht...


----------



## Warlock54 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

jo full hd 3d gehen stets nur über dual-dvi, das ist auch bei fetten 3d-Tv-geräten so. Über hdmi 1.4 gehen afaik nur 720p mit 3d. Ist aber net wirklich schlimm find ich, was ist denn beim acer für ein kabel dabei? meistens ist bei solchen geräten ein dual-dvi kabel sowieso schon mitgeliefert, ansonsten kostets hals noch 10 euro oder so .


----------



## Science (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Joa... 720p gehen ja noch... Kann ich dann den Monitor gleichzeitig per Dl-dvi und hdmi anschließen , damit ich einmal 120hz im 2d modus habe (geht das bei hdmi?) und hdmi für 3d ...


----------



## Wenzman (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Gibts es Monitore mit dual dvi ?


----------



## Tequila1203 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

ja ein dual-dvi kabel, ein vga, ein hdmi und 2 stromkabel sind dabei. ich habe den bei cyberport telefonisch bestellt aber am gleichen abend hatten die den schon nicht mehr


----------



## Science (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Wie hast du ihn nun am Pc???
Wenn per HDMI, mit wieviel Hz?


----------



## Liquid2210 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

@Tequila1203 ich glaub du musst den neusten BEta treiber installieren da is wohl die funktion mit dem sender im bildschirm integriert. Ich krieg meinen morgen bin schon ganz geil drauf. ^^


----------



## TheReal (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Warum wird der Monitor so im Schweigen veröffentlicht, ich verstehs nicht. Und dabei ist er auch nur bei einem einzigen Händler gelistet. Naja mich würde es brennend interessieren ob das Teil auch noch in den Farben des Vorgängers rauskommt, also mit ein paar Teilen orange. Dieses komplette schwarz finde ich potthässlich.


----------



## Wenzman (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Ich bin jetzt doch etwas verwirrt. 

Ich war immer fest davon überzeugt 1080p 3D an meinem benq xl2410t zu betreiben, hab ich mich da dann geirrt?
Von Anschlüssen habe ich leider wenig Ahnung, bei dual dvi hört es bei meinem Wissen schon auf  .

Welcher Monitor unterstützt denn 1080p ohne irgendwelche adapter dazuzukaufen( also alles im Lieferumfang enthalten)?


----------



## jack1991 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt doch etwas verwirrt.
> 
> Ich war immer fest davon überzeugt 1080p 3D an meinem benq xl2410t zu betreiben, hab ich mich da dann geirrt?
> Von Anschlüssen habe ich leider wenig Ahnung, bei dual dvi hört es bei meinem Wissen schon auf  .
> ...


 
Sehe ich genau so. HDMI 1.4 ist in der lage 3D in Full-HD (1080p) wiederzugeben. HDMI 1.3 packt hingegen nur 720p.


----------



## Tequila1203 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Liquid2210 schrieb:


> @Tequila1203 ich glaub du musst den neusten BEta treiber installieren da is wohl die funktion mit dem sender im bildschirm integriert. Ich krieg meinen morgen bin schon ganz geil drauf. ^^



gib mir mal den link wenn du soweit bist,
heißt es dann ich kann mit meiner ati vapor x 5870 dann auch 3d zoggn ? 

ich habe ihn über dual dvi jetzt angeschlossen, hdmi konnte glaub ich nur  max 75hz.


----------



## TheReal (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Summt er im 120Hz Modus ? :>


----------



## Tequila1203 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



TheReal schrieb:


> Summt er im 120Hz Modus ? :>


 nein !!!


----------



## TheReal (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Sehr gut zu wissen, Acer hat also gelernt. Jetzt muss ich nurnoch hoffen, dass das Teil auch noch im 2-farbigen Desing rauskommt.


----------



## Liquid2210 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Tequila1203 schrieb:


> gib mir mal den link wenn du soweit bist,
> heißt es dann ich kann mit meiner ati vapor x 5870 dann auch 3d zoggn ?
> 
> ich habe ihn über dual dvi jetzt angeschlossen, hdmi konnte glaub ich nur  max 75hz.



Ich glaube der Acer läuft nur mit Nvidia Grafikkarten in 3D. Für ATI gibts auch spezielle Monitore. Beim GN24 gibts ja ne NVIDIA 3D Vision Brille dazu. Ich denke nicht das das mit ATI funktioniert. höchstens mit anderen Anbietern von 3d Software bloss die brille muss ja irgendwo inizialisieren.


----------



## Wenzman (1. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Weiß jetzt immernoch nicht ob der gn245hq 1080p@60 fps 3D unterstützt?


----------



## Warlock54 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

klar unterstützt er das. Jedoch nur wenn du ihn mit dem mitgeliefertem dual dvi kabel anschließt. Dies ist so, weil afaik hdmi 1.4 nicht genügend bandbreite besitzt, um 3d auch noch mit full hd darzustellen. zu bemerken ist hier halt, dass dvi keine tonspur besitzt, also muss man zusätzlich noch das hdmi kabel als tonkabel verwenden.


----------



## Liquid2210 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

ich hab auch einen geholt von cyberp. ich kann in fullhd 3d zocken. ich hoffe ich kann auch meine ps3 anschließen und dann dort auch in 3d zocken. voll überzeugt vom 3d gaming bin ich leider noch nicht. sicher in 2d in 120hz is auch geil aber ich hab ihn mir geholt wegen 3d. is alles noch recht dunkel das is das manko. filme sehen schon gut aus. aber 3d gaming naja mal gucken.


----------



## Wenzman (2. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Warlock54 schrieb:


> klar unterstützt er das. Jedoch nur wenn du ihn mit dem mitgeliefertem dual dvi kabel anschließt. Dies ist so, weil afaik hdmi 1.4 nicht genügend bandbreite besitzt, um 3d auch noch mit full hd darzustellen. zu bemerken ist hier halt, dass dvi keine tonspur besitzt, also muss man zusätzlich noch das hdmi kabel als tonkabel verwenden.


 
Achso,danke. 

Ich habe übrigens gerade gesehen das es den gn245 auch in 27'' gibt Acer HN274Hbmiiid, 27" (ET.HH4HE.002) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

@tequilla

kannst du 3D Filme von deiner ps3 aus abspielen?


----------



## Liquid2210 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

So da ich doch kein Fan von 3d Gaming bin habe ich mir überlegt den wieder loszuwerden wer also interesse hat:

e bucht 180648014979 oder einfach bei der e bucht nach dem model suchen.

bei fragen mir schreiben


----------



## Warlock54 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*



Liquid2210 schrieb:


> ich hab auch einen geholt von cyberp. ich kann in fullhd 3d zocken. ich hoffe ich kann auch meine ps3 anschließen und dann dort auch in 3d zocken. voll überzeugt vom 3d gaming bin ich leider noch nicht. sicher in 2d in 120hz is auch geil aber ich hab ihn mir geholt wegen 3d. is alles noch recht dunkel das is das manko. filme sehen schon gut aus. aber 3d gaming naja mal gucken.


 
Jo also dunkel wirds halt , so auch im kino, wegen den dunklen Gläsern der Brille. Aber wenn man den Raum in dem man zockt, abdunkelt, dann sollte das sehr gut laufen. 3d beim gaming hängt sehr stark vom game ab. Bei manchen siehts einfach sehr geil aus, bei manchen widerrum eher schelcht. Hier gibts mal ne Liste mit den jeweiligen games die gut laufen: Game with NVIDIA 3D Vision

mfG


----------



## TheReal (2. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Eines der besten Spiele für 3D ist übrigens Metro 2033. Was das abdunkeln angeht; da kommt man wenn man 3D nutzen will nicht drumherum, allerdings spiele ich eh fast immer im dunkeln.


----------



## Tequila1203 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

von der playsi läuft  3d ohne probleme, ich habe leider keinen vergleich ob er jetzt dunkler als andere ist. ich bin zufrieden so wie er läuft, genau das was ich wollte. ich glaube den test mit thome 3d kann ich mir sparen, weil die ein anderes 3d ausstrahlen, die 2 bilder nebeneinander, ich denke mal das geht dann nicht mit dem monitor.


----------



## Liquid2210 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Ja PS3 hab ich nicht getestet weil ich noch auf 3.41 war da hätte ich update machen müsssen damit die 3d kann. ich konnte mich irgendwie nicht so richtig damit anfreunden. jetzt hab ich den bei ebay drin und kein schwein will den ^^. versteh ich gar nicht der is ja nirgendwo lieferbar.


----------



## Julianus2008 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Mittlerweile hat sich bei fast allen Shops für den Acer GN245HQ die Verfügbarkeit von "nicht verfügbar" oder "unbekanntes Erscheinungsdatum" zu "lieferbar in 3 bis 5 Werktagen" geändert, jetzt scheint der Monitor wirklich verfügbar zu sein.


----------



## Warlock54 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

jo jetzt fehlen nur noch die tests ^^


----------



## TheReal (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Und da habe ich gerade einen scheinbar ganz guten Test gefunden, wenn auch in französisch: Test :>
Der Test scheint ja nicht gerade berauschend zu sein, Acer ist für mich wohl gestorben, echt lächerlich der Monitor. Dann wirds wohl das 3D Modell von BenQ.


----------



## Warlock54 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

ich w8te noch auf richtige tests auf deutsch ^^


----------



## Wenzman (6. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Hier ein Review zum größeren Modell

Review of the 27″ Acer HN274H 3D Vision-ready LCD Monitor - 3D Vision Blog

Soweit ich weiß ist da ja 1:1 die selbe Technik drin, das 27'' Modell ist nur etwas größer und hat ein anderes Design.


----------



## _Sv3nyB0y_ (26. April 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

ich bin an dem Monitor auch sehr interesiert..
Acer GN245HQ
hab hier nen Test auf Englisch gefunden, dort wird der GN245HQ wegen Reaktionszeit und kaum Ghosting gelobt.
Was mich stutzig macht, dass die Farben nicht so "gut" seien sollen, wobei genau das beim Vorgänger GD245 so herausragend war.^^


----------



## RA_V_EN (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gibt es neues über Acer GN245HQ??*

Hi, ich bin neu im Forum ,

ich bin auch sehr an diesem Bildschirm interessiert und kaufe mir vielleicht zu Weihnachten gleich 3 davon,
auf jeden Fall habe ich Links zu *Fotos* und *Videos* hier:


Foto
Video


----------

